# How hard to pull against back wall?



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

Humm, I just hit the back wall and hold, don't really pull hard against it - just enough to keep the bow drawn. I use a Stan SX3 release.


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

Your form will tell you how you are doing. I pull hard against the back wall. Most of the time I shoot with fingers not a release. It depends on how much valley your eccentrics have, the shorter the valley the harder you have to pull to keep from creeping. If you can not hold the bow back and you creep forward the eccentrics want to grab the string out of your hand.


----------



## HyperM3 (Nov 29, 2019)

Let me add more information. Prime black 3 bow using index release. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dryfly101 (Feb 25, 2019)

Watch your pin float. Once your back muscles get used to it, after you draw and transfer weight to your back, as you pull harder into the wall, you'll find a pressure that causes the pin to almost stop floating. For me, I try to pull at this constant pressure while letting my pin float on target until it just goes off.
If you're using your arm to pull into the back wall or if something else is off in your form, your results may vary. 
I think it's said a lot, but not heard sometimes that archery is all about consistency. 
Once I realized that means making my shot use as few muscles as possible, my pin float has gotten much tighter. 
Good luck


----------



## HyperM3 (Nov 29, 2019)

dryfly101 said:


> Watch your pin float. Once your back muscles get used to it, after you draw and transfer weight to your back, as you pull harder into the wall, you'll find a pressure that causes the pin to almost stop floating. For me, I try to pull at this constant pressure while letting my pin float on target until it just goes off.
> If you're using your arm to pull into the back wall or if something else is off in your form, your results may vary.
> I think it's said a lot, but not heard sometimes that archery is all about consistency.
> Once I realized that means making my shot use as few muscles as possible, my pin float has gotten much tighter.
> Good luck


Thanks for the response. Yeah, I've been practicing in my garage at around just 10 feet to get my form down. Each day I'm focusing on something else. One of the things I noticed was the harder I pull back against the wall, the steadier my pin gets. I was just wondering how much is too much. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

you have to learn what your bow likes. depending on how the back wall is made,....limb stop or cables stop. limb stop, you can pull until your blue in the face,...cable stop, you want to come into the stop and hold with only enough pull to stay on the stop.


----------



## weston22 (Mar 28, 2020)

choose a pressure and keep it. changing can change how the bow shoots. noticeable in paper


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

HyperM3 said:


> Thanks for the response. Yeah, I've been practicing in my garage at around just 10 feet to get my form down. Each day I'm focusing on something else. One of the things I noticed was the harder I pull back against the wall, the steadier my pin gets. I was just wondering how much is too much.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


80% letoff on the Prime Black 3. Bow.
So, once you touch at full draw, shoot for 3 lbs more than holding weight, for starters. You have TWO cables. One cable travels down, when you pull into full draw. Other cable travels up, when you pull into full draw.
Super old school tool. MAsking tape flags. Cut a strip of masking tape say 1/4-inch wide. Attach this flag to the "down" cable. Attach another flag to the "up" cable. Helps to do this on a draw board. The idea is to have the bottom edge of the DOWN cable flag, to line up with the top edge of the UP cable flag, at full draw, when pulling say 3 lbs into the wall. You will have the fine tune the position of ONE of your masking tape flags.

So, after you have your flags installed, if you pull into the wall with enough PULL past holding, that your pin gets SUPER steady...what if the flags are over-lapping each other? Let down the bow, and re-adjust one flag higher.
You want the bottom edge of the DOWN flag, to line up with the TOP edge of the UP flag. This way, you will get SUPER consistent, with how hard you pull into the wall, past holding weight, and after enough practice, you will have muscle memory and will not longer need to check your cable masking tape flags.


----------



## HyperM3 (Nov 29, 2019)

nuts&bolts said:


> 80% letoff on the Prime Black 3. Bow.
> So, once you touch at full draw, shoot for 3 lbs more than holding weight, for starters. You have TWO cables. One cable travels down, when you pull into full draw. Other cable travels up, when you pull into full draw.
> Super old school tool. MAsking tape flags. Cut a strip of masking tape say 1/4-inch wide. Attach this flag to the "down" cable. Attach another flag to the "up" cable. Helps to do this on a draw board. The idea is to have the bottom edge of the DOWN cable flag, to line up with the top edge of the UP cable flag, at full draw, when pulling say 3 lbs into the wall. You will have the fine tune the position of ONE of your masking tape flags.
> 
> ...


This is really creative, thank you. Regarding the 80% letoff, there's no indication in the manual for what position equals what amount. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

HyperM3 said:


> This is really creative, thank you. Regarding the 80% letoff, there's no indication in the manual for what position equals what amount.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Use a scale and pull to full draw, just lightly touching the wall at full draw. If you have a 70 lb bow, see if you can touch full draw when the scale reads 14 lbs.
If you have a 60 lb bow (confirmed on the scale), see if you can touch full draw when the scale reads 12 lbs.
Get a scale reading when you just LIGHTLY touch full draw. Write down that scale reading. Then, build a draw board, and pull the bowstring back until the scale reads 3 lbs HEAVIER than full draw (holding weight).
Install the masking tape flags. Now, you have a visual for 3 lbs MORE than holding weight. See if that is enough, for you to hold the sight pin steady.


----------



## dryfly101 (Feb 25, 2019)

Interesting idea with the tape flags. I like the visual aspect. I feel as though I vary more day to day than during a session and that would give good feedback. 
One other thing possibly worth mentioning is to look into creep tuning to minimize the effects of slight variance in hold weight. It made a big difference for me on my 60+ yard shots, tightening them vertically a lot. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcat102 (Jul 23, 2019)

I like shot shoot bowmar stops in my PSE and I hit the wall and stay stiff, but not stiff enough to actually warp the shape of the cable


----------

